# endangered woods



## WoodWizard (Apr 11, 2009)

I know this may not be the righjt place for this...but does anyone know of a website that lists endangered woods?


----------



## mick (Apr 11, 2009)

Here's aone site

http://www.rainforestrelief.org/documents/Guidelines.pdf


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 11, 2009)

Probably the most thorough website regarding endangered plants and animals is the one for Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Fauna and Flora.


----------



## GouletPens (Apr 11, 2009)

Any reason why you're asking? Just curious or do you have some rare wood that you're afraid you might get busted on!


----------



## WoodWizard (Apr 11, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> Any reason why you're asking? Just curious or do you have some rare wood that you're afraid you might get busted on!


LOL....No...Im just making some stuff that the wife is selling, and she would rather not use ity if its endangered...anyone know if Orange agate is endangered?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 11, 2009)

Isn't an agate a type of stone?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 12, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Isn't an agate a type of stone?



Yes, and an orange is a fruit. :wink:


----------



## devowoodworking (Apr 12, 2009)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Isn't an agate a type of stone?


 
Andrew, haven't you heard of the 'Petrofied Forest':biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by maxwell_smart007  
Isn't an agate a type of stone? 





devowoodworking said:


> Andrew, haven't you heard of the 'Petrofied Forest':biggrin:




Since Andrew is too polite, let me answer for him. "No, but I have heard of the Petrified Forest!! :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## devowoodworking (Apr 12, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Since Andrew is too polite, let me answer for him. "No, but I have heard of the Petrified Forest!! :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


 

My version was the 'Canadian' spelling:biggrin::smile-big::biggrin:


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 12, 2009)

Any wood is endangered if I get near it.

Dan


----------



## devowoodworking (Apr 12, 2009)

Dan_F said:


> Any wood is endangered if I get near it.
> 
> Dan


 
Oh, I like that answer:laugh:


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 12, 2009)

WoodWizard said:


> LOL....No...Im just making some stuff that the wife is selling, and she would rather not use ity if its endangered...anyone know if Orange agate is endangered?


 
From what I have been able to find out the answer is no it is not endangered but it does come from forests that might be .
The scientific name is "Platimiscium" and looks to be a beautiful wood that works well .


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 13, 2009)

WoodWizard said:


> LOL....No...Im just making some stuff that the wife is selling, and she would rather not use ity if its endangered...anyone know if Orange agate is endangered?



Not hardly. In Kansas, and maybe elsewhere, cutting OO trees for firewood is a fairly large cottage industry. Lotsa them all around most of the U.S.
BTW, this is good. I love working OO for many different projects.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 19, 2009)

Is Osage orange the same as Orange Agate?  Isn't that what OO means?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 26, 2009)

WoodWizard said:


> ....anyone know if Orange agate is endangered?



Orange Agate is a wood that comes from South America. 
As far as I know it is not an endangered species.


----------

